# What's your dream boat?



## dovetailnj (Sep 23, 2011)

If you could own any older sailboat fully refurbished and in mint condition, let's say between 35 and 45 feet what would it be and why?


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is one of the many threads here that broach the subject.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

OK - I'll play....

For long range or offshore... Passport 40

For coastal cruising.... maybe a Catalina 42 mKII


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Son of a .....

I wanted to say Passport 40, w/ pullman berth, but Faster beat me to it...

I suppose that's why his handle is what it is...


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, here is another;

1998-1991 Pearson 38 (actually 36 feet LOA)


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

The one I am living on right now.

Caliber 40LRC. And it has a pullman.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Like the Caliber 40 LRC too,...but to be different and keep it reasonable size....Saga 43

Dave


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

What I have, suits me just fine. Does what I need, gets me where I want to be, and lets me enjoy doing it. Lot more fun living the dream (even if on hold for a bit), than dreaming about something I won't ever have. But that's just an old curmudgeon's viewpoint


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

65 foot catamaran of some sort is my dream... if I had the money would have to research. Or just get a F39 folding trimaran


----------



## StormBay (Sep 30, 2010)

I would also have to say the boat I am living on right now! Hans christian 41. We have a pullman as well as a workshop


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Here she is,


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

For you folks with pullmans, please tell me you have lee clothes.

I sailed a Hylas 46 with an island queen and a pullman from Newport to St Barths. The island queen was unsleepable on any tack, the pullman was useless on a port tack (Bermuda to St Barths.)


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Faster said:


> OK - I'll play....
> 
> For long range or offshore... Passport 40
> 
> For coastal cruising.... maybe a Catalina 42 mKII


The Catalinas are nice coastal boats. The forward head / shower on the 42 is nice. The gallery storage is wanting, but the top loading / front loading fridge seems to work.

Offshore - tougher choice; of the boats that I have sailed - Saga 43.


----------



## StormBay (Sep 30, 2010)

jackdale said:


> For you folks with pullmans, please tell me you have lee clothes.
> 
> I sailed a Hylas 46 with an island queen and a pullman from Newport to St Barths. The island queen was unsleepable on any tack, the pullman was useless on a port tack (Bermuda to St Barths.)


We do have a lee cloth on the pullman however it is mostly there to prevent sail bags and such that we are storing on the bed from falling out. In my opinion berths that large, wile great at anchor, almost always make for poor sleeping when offshore (I prefer a nice tight space to wedge myself into) so when sailing we usually sleep in either the pilot berth or on the settee witch also has a lee clothe.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

StormBay said:


> I would also have to say the boat I am living on right now! Hans christian 41. We have a pullman as well as a workshop


How does she sail? What's it like to drive that thing hard?

I have looked at/been on a big Hans C (forgot the LOA - looked pretty much like yours though), they are probably my favorite big boat (big to me at least).

I love the cockpit layout and and the chests built in on the deck. Awesome boat, I'd want mine to have a tiller..


----------



## olsalt (Jun 25, 2011)

I love my little daysailer. But I'm lusting for a Block Island 40.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Since you are talking older boat, what I have, a Jeanneau Arcadia. Read about it HERE

It would definitely NOT be a full keel some thing or other. Altho a J109, Jeanneaus SF 35 or 37, C&C 110 or 115 among others would work too.

Marty


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

To live aboard, a Liberty 458. To just coastal cruise, my Cat 36 suits me fine.

Mike


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

My opinion seems to change with the wind...
I've had my eye on Mono's, Cat's & even trawlers 

Well, today it would be this one:
50' Ron Given designed, NZ built Cat. for distance sailing.
The boat we have right now is perfect for coastal.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

New Bombay Trading Company Explorer 44 the deep keel version.

I have a drop keel Explorer 44 and she suits me just fine, big open saloon comfortable bed and a BIG shower stall. Shower with a friend - no problem - two friends are even possible.

Came up from Trinidad to Grenada last week with new bottom paint, 8s 9s and the odd 10. Fast is good.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

As long as were talking vintage dream boats and many have mentioned pullman berths, I'll take a Hans Christian 33t, please.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

The schooner Alcyone is a downsized (65')Gloucester fishing schooner NW Windjammers - Alcyone
But rather than standing on the dock lusting after a 65' schooner I can kick back in the hammock on my own 30' cutter.She may not be my dream boat, but she is allowing me to live my dream.









My definition of the perfect boat is a balance of an individuals priorities


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Morris 30 LEIGH, or Morris 32.


----------



## Jd1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Outbound 46 ... I think. Never been on one but she sure looks nice from the dock.


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Exuma 44 by Reuel Parker, based on Commodore Ralph Munroe's brilliant
'Presto' round-bilged sharpie. Shoal draft, sea kindly sea keeping cruiser.

exumaplanpage

...now, to find funding. Anyone want to buy a house?


----------



## CS Cruiser (Dec 5, 2011)

HC 38 mkii


----------



## Net0man (Jun 3, 2013)

Would love a Nautor Swan.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

Actually to fit within the parameters of the original question, I saw a beautiful old wooden schooner, 45' on deck (smallest practical size for a schooner) nice graceful lines, low cabin with esthetically very pleasing aft cabin (not center cockpit, 2/3 maybe). Rig was a jib headed main, foresail was gaff, but could fly a staysail and topmast staysail (between foremast and mainmast) really big bowsprit with roller furler.....sorry don't have a pic


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

The boat I have now fits my need perfectly, a 31 ft steel twin keeler of my own design. If I won the lottery I wouldnt change boats. By the time my first boat hit the water I wished I had done a lot of things differenly. The second one took me eight years befoe I wished I had done enough differently, to build another.My current boat is 29 years old and there is little I would change.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

If I "won the lottery" I woul;d probably have my hull built 50% bigger, riigged as a schooner and have some major changes made to the cabin lay out.....though is I had a very big chunk of change land in my lap (but not enough for a new boat) I would make some major changes....
hmmmm that almost sounds like the makings of a new thread.....if you you could change one thing on your boat what would it be? I am happy with my hull, my rig and my engine....so I'd have to say I'd rebuild the accommodations from scratch, which would include modifications to the cockpit and lazarette ((which would become an aft cabin).
Then I would have as close to my dream boat as I will ever get


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Net0man said:


> Would love a Nautor Swan.


Good choice. I have a 41 and don't see myself doing anything different.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Dream boat. Say you won El Gordo lottery, last year worth 720 million Euros. then what would you buy?

Here's what I'm thinking. https://www.google.ca/search?q=mara...dKKbj4APCzoDQCA&ved=0CEEQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=752


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

dream boat? one that floats. LOL

actually I keep looking at a Hunter 33. Not sure what the draw is but I really like them.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

My dream boat would be owned by my neighbor. But he'd let me use it.


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

The Morris 42 Ocean Series are nice:
2005 Morris Yachts Ocean Series Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

With a phone that doesn't accept incoming calls, of course.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

This one would suffice.


----------



## deansh (Jul 8, 2012)

Only slightly outside convention....... but mine would be a fully restored PBY Catalina flying boat converted to a liveaboard.


----------



## Damienr74 (Jun 28, 2013)

Probably an old Chinese Junk. although it might not be the best performance, it definitely looks nice.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

Right now it is over 100 degrees here, so I am thinking this one would be perfect, just put me on it.


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

How about *22* Vietnamese junks??
2008 Custom Floating Resort of 22 custom built Vietnamese Junks Sail Boat

You could declare war on your neighbors!


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

> Say you won El Gordo lottery, last year worth 720 million Euros. then what would you buy?


An island,
....for bad weather,
One of these: Meet the "Cosmic Muffin" 
....for no-wind days,
And this Exuma 44
....for most of the time.


----------



## CheckedOutRob (Nov 3, 2012)

Passport 40 (if it has had chainplates replaced) and is well cared for. Awesome galley. Good sailer. Solid. Stable and predictable. Fantastic engine access -maybe the best.

Passport 42/Slocum 43 -for the same reasons

Nordic 44 -and if you could afford it Norseman 447

See a trend? PERRY BOATS!


----------



## jak3b (Apr 24, 2011)

This is up there on the list


----------



## jak3b (Apr 24, 2011)

This is an old dream;-)


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

A 42' cat that will fit in a 25' slip, tack and point, and cost less than $5 k.


----------



## jak3b (Apr 24, 2011)

bljones said:


> A 42' cat that will fit in a 25' slip, tack and point, and cost less than $5 k.


A trans-dimensionalmaran


----------



## jak3b (Apr 24, 2011)

This would be alot of fun;


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

This one is super nice and looks great sailing.

Now all I need is a few million dollars to buy it and sail around the world LOL.


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you Mark.. I -love- old cutters like that. I think apart from old schooners, there is nothing prettier on the water than an old cutter.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

mad_machine said:


> Thank you Mark.. I -love- old cutters like that. I think apart from old schooners, there is nothing prettier on the water than an old cutter.


I got to see several of these old style boats sailing, by the way the one in the picture was built in 2012, and I have always loved them. I think that seeing a vessel like this under sail is one of the most beautiful things there is to see. Since you like the schooners....

There might just be something for you to enjoy here...






BTW, I am currently looking at a Kettenburg K-43 that I am really considering, and you might just see it here, but I am not telling which one it is, I want to keep that to myself until I can get it sorted out if I am going to buy it or not HAHA.


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

Lovely video... makes me wish I were there to see that

I just love the "work boat" look of cutters and schooners. It is one of the reasons I am planning on selling my seasprite in a couple of years and looking for a Catboat


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Mark2:
That's a great looking boat. I also love the look of those old cutters. Funny how over the years that boats designed to fit a racing mesurement rule can eventually look "traditional". Makes me ponder the meaning of "traditional".


----------



## Neosec (Jun 25, 2013)

Lagoon 450 owners version. Stepped aboard one at the San Diego boat show and been looking at Lagoon's ever since. May as well dream big, it doesn't cost any more.
The Gunboat 66 is nice too but doesn't fit the OP's size limit.
Edit: Missed the and why part...
Space, lots of space. And stability. I really like the panoramic view from the saloon. When I was a 17 year old kid one of my first cars was a 1973 Cadillac Sedan de Ville, Of always had a thing for big. Except when it comes to my wallet...


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

mad_machine said:


> Lovely video... makes me wish I were there to see that
> 
> I just love the "work boat" look of cutters and schooners. It is one of the reasons I am planning on selling my seasprite in a couple of years and looking for a Catboat


If you like those boats and the whole premise of what they do you should check out The Ancient Mariners Sailing Society at

Ancient Mariners Sailing Society - Home

I do not know if they have chapters where you are, but it might be fun to find out. I wish I was out there with them, but not this year, maybe next year after my contract is done here and I buy the boat I am looking for, I love the classic styling and lines of these boats, and the fact that their owners are putting on this event just makes it better.

I am sure that if you put your mind to it you can find something similar in your area, as long as you are close to the sea...unlike me 

A sailor in the desert is not a happy sailor, and no those are not sea cacti...


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

The marketing industry that runs this culture of ours would like people to think that the way to impress someone with a boat is by doing so with the latest greatest 6 figure boat on the market. Though what is actually impressive is for someone to come into a crowded anchorage under sail and drop the hook all in one clean motion, then raise anchor under sail the next morning. Docking can be equally impressive.....unlike impressing people with a show of how much money you can spend on your boat, showing your actual ability by doing something everyone should (but rarely does) know how to do creates an inner warmth...it doesn't matter what they say.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

I think you said that very well Wolfy. Kudos to you.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

Wolf is right, I am far more impressed when I see a captain come into a dock under sail and then time the momentum just right to bring the boat into a slip or alongside a dock than I am when I see a guy with a multimillion dollar boat. I actually have only seen it a couple of times, but hey even once was enough to make me feel humble.


----------



## paulatcrag (May 30, 2013)

Pacific Seacraft 40 pilothouse. Good looking and the view from the pilothouse is great on a chilly morning.


----------

